
When police kill, what seems obvious on video rarely leads to convictions - DoreenMichele
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/03/30/when-police-kill-unarmed-black-males-what-seems-obvious-video-rarely-leads-convictions/
======
adrr
Maybe we should look at tightening up the rules around lethal force for police
officers. The rules are there to protect the officer from harm but according
to the stats, they are of little risk of harm compared to other professions.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/04/the-10-most-dangerous-
jobs-f...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/01/04/the-10-most-dangerous-jobs-for-
men.html)

------
huntermeyer
I wish they'd publish the transcripts of grand jury proceedings. At minimum,
the jury instructions.

~~~
sureaboutthis
I believe grand juries are always secret to protect those involved in the
investigations.

~~~
mchannon
Kind-of, not really. Prosecutors are supposed to divulge redacted transcripts
under the Jencks act in case a witness for the grand jury contradicts himself
in front of the real jury.

Prosecutors thumb their nose at this obligation all the time and are very
rarely called out on it.

------
rwmj
[https://outline.com/J2aW3J](https://outline.com/J2aW3J)

------
pmoriarty
There was a great Radiolab episode about this called _" Mr. Graham and the
Reasonable Man"_.[1]

It seems that if you're ever in a situation where a police officer is afraid
of you (or can convince a jury that they were -- which they almost always can,
and routinely get specific, professional training on doing just that), then
they can kill you and get away with it.

[1] - [https://www.wbez.org/shows/radiolab/radiolab-presents-
more-p...](https://www.wbez.org/shows/radiolab/radiolab-presents-more-perfect-
mr-graham-and-the-reasonable-man/c5d6fe9f-e888-4690-9e5f-84f8a925a4fb)

------
spraak
Also related:

"Police release body-cam video of Willie McCoy killing, showing him asleep in
car"

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/29/willie-
mccoy...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/mar/29/willie-mccoy-police-
shooting-video-vallejo)

I submitted that here to HN [1] and it was flagged for removal, but I don't
understand why.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19530128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19530128)

~~~
dTal
Probably because it's deemed political? The topic policing on "controversial"
issues is pretty intense. Or maybe because there's a snuff video on that page.
For what it's worth, I actually saw that, read the article, watched the video,
and upvoted it - and thought to myself "this will get killed if it gets
traction". Looks like I was right.

I do think it's on-topic, gruesome as it is - it's the intersection of
technology and authority fraud prevention, in the context of flawed systems
with fallible humans. Another topic that falls in this category is the debate
about voting machines, frequently discussed on HN.

~~~
spraak
Hm interesting, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I hope HN can learn to
accommodate these kinds of articles - it feels important to talk about.

------
RickJWagner
News reports say the car Antwon Rose was riding in had two stolen handguns
under the seat, a 9 mm and a .40 caliber gun. The car is believed to have
taken part in a shooting a short while before, and Rose had a gun clip in his
pocket.

Another rider in the car has been charged with the shooting the police were
investigating.

It seems like a dangerous scenario. If my job required me to approach people
fleeing from that car, I'd probably be very nervous for my own safety.

~~~
spraak
You would fear for your life when someone is running /away/ from you?

> While the driver was being handcuffed, Rose and the third occupant, Zaijuan
> Hester, attempted to evade arrest by running from the car. Rosfeld fired
> three rounds, and Rose was struck by all three.

~~~
sureaboutthis
Someone who is armed like that is not one I would want wandering the streets
freely. This is why police give chase. Not just so they can be prosecuted but
to keep dangerous people away from the populace.

~~~
geofft
Are you opposed to the Second Amendment?

~~~
sureaboutthis
Apparently you think the Second Amendment allows people to run from the
police.

~~~
geofft
Running from the police is not a crime. Running from the police while armed is
not a crime either.

~~~
sureaboutthis
I knew you were the type of person who would respond like that.

